# Sweet ATV



## Geary44 (Jul 18, 2009)

http://www.arctic-cat.com/atv/dirt.asp?category=UTILITY&model=SUPERDUTYDIESEL


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Arctic Cat has alot of new models this year. They stoped making the 500, that makes me so mad. That was there best machine IMO.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

mercer_me;799412 said:


> Arctic Cat has alot of new models this year. They stoped making the 500, that makes me so mad. That was there best machine IMO.


ya i liked the 500's. but o well i will take a 650 then


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;799505 said:


> ya i liked the 500's. but o well i will take a 650 then


They make 450's and 550's now to. http://www.arcticcat.com/atv/dirt.asp?category=RECREATION&model=450H1EFI http://www.arcticcat.com/atv/dirt.asp?category=RECREATION&model=550H1EFI If I bought a new Arctic Cat I would get a 700 Mud Pro becouse I don't plow with my ATV much, I like to trail ride and go mudding. http://www.arcticcat.com/atv/dirt.asp?category=COMPETITION&model=MUDPRO700H1EFI


----------



## RN Lawncare (Sep 1, 2009)

Thats an awsome quad, but then who wants to have to worry about filling it with deisel? But thats still pretty sweet since its a deisel


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

RN Lawncare;800558 said:


> Thats an awsome quad, but then who wants to have to worry about filling it with deisel? But thats still pretty sweet since its a deisel


It would be cheaper than gas becouse you could put Off Road Deisel in it.


----------



## RN Lawncare (Sep 1, 2009)

mercer_me;800780 said:


> It would be cheaper than gas becouse you could put Off Road Deisel in it.


Ya thats true.


----------

